# Filter for Printing



## bj333 (Mar 24, 2004)

From last 2 weeks i am taking photography class, today i hv printed some of negaives, made some test stripes but i can not figure out which is best exposure on same exposure setting from same film negatives i can get different kind of image. (when i put all my negatives to test on same print paper after tring lots of test stripe for different negatives) 

Today my instructor has introduce regarding filter, she was showing different kind of filter to us by thier number. What does this filter actually do when we print? Like she was saying regarding cotrast but i didn;t got chance to play around with it, may be i am gonna try ti tommoro, Does this helps (filter) me to get good picture.? 
What is burning? 
Regards i know this sounds boring to answer back but please help me to understand! 
Cheers!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 24, 2004)

Contrast filters are used to adjust contrast (the difference between the lightest and darkest parts of the image).  

Burning is adding more exposure to a specific area of the photo using a cardboard with a hole in it or something like that.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm not really sure about what you're saying in the first paragraph, but are you asking how to figure out the correct exposure time forthe enlarger for an entire strip of negatives?  

If so, then, unfortunately, there is no certain exposure that works for an entire roll of film.  Each shot is exposed differently with the camera and therefore also needs to be exposed differently on the enlarger


----------

